# علاقة الهندسة بادارة المشاريع



## م . فيصل (20 يوليو 2008)

هل المهندس الصناعي ذو علاقة بادارة المشاريع ؟ أرجو التفصيل ؟
أرجو افادتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## الجامعة الاردنية (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لا املك كثير عن هذا الموضوع فانا ما زلت في المستوى الاول من التخصص
لكن بشكل عام بالطبع هناك علاقه بين الهندسه الصناعيه واداره المشاريع فالهندسه الصناعيه بالاساس هي ادارة للمشاريع من وجهة نظر هندسيه 
و إذا نظرت إلى التعريف الرسمي للهندسة الصناعية والذي ينص على أن: " الهندسة الصناعية هي المجال الهندسي الذي يهتم باستخدام الرياضيات والعلوم المختلفة لتصميم ودراسة وتحليل وتطوير النظم التي تحتوي على آلات أو معدات ومواد وبشر بما يضمن أفضل أداء لهذه النظم وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة". لوجدت ان هذا لا يتم الا بوجود ادارة لتلك المشاريع.

هذا كل ما لدي واتمنى من الزملاء ان يفيدونا بالجديد


----------



## أحمد يحيى أنيس (4 أغسطس 2008)

م . فيصل قال:


> هل المهندس الصناعي ذو علاقة بادارة المشاريع ؟ أرجو التفصيل ؟
> أرجو افادتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


نعم توجد علاقة كبيرة بين ادراة المشاريع والهندسة الصناعية 
اذا اعتبرنا ان اي منشأة ضخمة هي مشروع ...وبالتالي من المهم معرفة الوقت اللازم لدخول المواد الخام وخروجها كمنتجات نهائية 
وحساب المسار الحرج
للاسف المكتبة العربية فقيرة في هذا المجال
انصحك بتعلم البريمافيرا


----------

